
Fake noise will be added to new electric cars starting today in the EU - ikarandeep
https://www.theverge.com/2019/7/1/20676854/electric-cars-artificial-safety-noise-low-speeds-european-union-rules-2019-2021
======
calimoro
Awesome. Robert Henlein predicted this in his sci fi books in the 60s

------
100100010001
What if I want a quiet drive?

